
Fertility Rates: Empirical View - hecubus
http://ourworldindata.org/data/population-growth-vital-statistics/fertility-rates/
======
jrapdx3
The article convincingly establishes an interesting point: the link between
decreased infant mortality and lower fertility rate. That supports the wisdom
of policies promoting better health care and improvement of the economy in
developing countries especially where infant mortality is high.

The data show the world's population balance (births vs. deaths) is
stabilizing. Leads to thoughts that non-growing populations along with
technological advances could possibly enable humans to reduce conflicts
(including warfare) that have frequently arisen re: access to resources. If
there's enough food, energy, etc., for everyone, seems hardly anything to
fight over.

OTOH could be argued that people _like_ contention, even seek it out no matter
how minor the matter. However, not adding to population pressures might at
least help us avoid the more destructive forms of contention, that itself
would be a positive.

(BTW FF on Win 8.1 works OK for this site.)

------
altoz
Is the website super slow for anybody? Scrolling takes several seconds on my
desktop with an i7 on Chrome and Edge.

~~~
eveningcoffee
FF, recent on Ubuntu, i5, works fine.

~~~
Excavator
Firefox on Android, HTC Sensation, works fine. I don't have access to a
desktop at the moment but do you perchance have Tracking Protection active?
That might be helping.

